# Leaving RMC while remaining in ROTP.



## wannabe SF member (24 Dec 2011)

This is a bit of a sensitive subject,

I've been wondering if there are any precedents of people transferring from RMC to Civy U while remaining in the ROTP. Basically, has it been done and can it be done?


----------



## Zoomie (24 Dec 2011)

Interesting question - obviously there is some back story here.

Keep in mind, civi-U ROTP is a stop-gap measure to account for the lack of space at RMC (and to a smaller part CMR).  Ideally, everyone enrolled under ROTP would be attending RMC - therefore any mechanism to facilitate a transfer the other way most likely does not exist.


----------



## yoman (24 Dec 2011)

Inky said:
			
		

> This is a bit of a sensitive subject,
> 
> I've been wondering if there are any precedents of people transferring from RMC to Civy U while remaining in the ROTP. Basically, has it been done and can it be done?



There are rules and regulations in place for it to happen but I have yet to see someone successfuly transfer to a civi u and I've seen some fairly convincing arguments for it. If you just dont want to be at RMC anymore I would suggest you find a way to be happy at RMC cause the odds of it being approved are not very high. If, however, there are reasons beyond just not wanting to be there anymore then by all means talk to your chain of command about it and develop a plan. 

Merry Christmas


----------

